# rock band



## scottmh59 (Aug 25, 2009)

anyone out there play rockband?

do you need to have enough players at one time to play it,or can one person play solo?


----------



## JTM (Aug 25, 2009)

you can solo it. 

also, i play Guitar Hero.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 26, 2009)

I know that Bro. Kurt has some expierence with the "rock" format as a bass guitarist.

I am an amature drummer as well but do not have a set genre.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

I do one thing and one thing only. Vocals. I have been known to light it up at a kareoke bar singing, Girls Just Want To Have Fun or my No.1 hit Sweet Caroline.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 26, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> anyone out there play rockband?



Wow.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Wow.



I knew that would be here before long.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

Guys you all are forgeting that when you buy the video games you have to look for the TCShelton endorsment. 

It looks like:


----------



## JTM (Aug 26, 2009)

see attachment.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Wow.



this from a guy who is into all those wizard,and troll games,


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

you looked at the beatles rockband game?

http://www.thebeatlesrockband.com/


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 26, 2009)

Doesn't Rockband have one of those "12 and under" stickers on it?


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

and i think its only kids ''12 and under'' that play their football game as much as you


----------



## owls84 (Aug 26, 2009)

OHHH SNAPS!!! If Scott wore a glove I bet he would have just taken it off and smacked your cheek with it. DUEL!!! DUEL!!!! DUEL!!! 

Break it up before I get the water hose.


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 26, 2009)

lol


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## JTM (Aug 26, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> you looked at the beatles rockband game?
> 
> http://www.thebeatlesrockband.com/



i get GameInformer.  I've read all about it.  Guitar Hero for PS3 >> Rock band anywhere, if you have the money for it.  It's more expensive, but definitely worth it, imo.



TCShelton said:


> Doesn't Rockband have one of those "12 and under" stickers on it?



urm.



scottmh59 said:


> and i think its only kids ''12 and under'' that play their football game as much as you



oh snap!



owls84 said:


> OHHH SNAPS!!! If Scott wore a glove I bet he would have just taken it off and smacked your cheek with it. DUEL!!! DUEL!!!! DUEL!!!
> 
> Break it up before I get the water hose.



hrm, i think josh has a crush on shelton.  that's almost for sure at this point.  

hey, hey, hey, i'm kidding.  :beer: :texasg: :sc:


----------



## owls84 (Aug 27, 2009)

JTM said:


> hrm, i think josh has a crush on shelton.  that's almost for sure at this point.




So this is how its going down? Wow, I will just exit stage left and find a bar to drown my sorrows in. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 27, 2009)

JTM said:


> hrm, i think josh has a crush on shelton.




Hey, who doesn't?:beer:


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 27, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Hey, who doesn't?:beer:



"+1 The Shelton" really is affecting him!  lol


----------



## JTM (Aug 27, 2009)

owls84 said:


> So this is how its going down? Wow, I will just exit stage left and find a bar to drown my sorrows in. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## owls84 (Aug 27, 2009)

owls84 said:


> Wow, I will just exit stage left and find a bar to drown my sorrows in. :beer::beer::beer:



By the way Tom, I thought you were meeting me at the bar.....


----------

